# Removing those stains from cast iron tables



## refueler1 (Oct 8, 2011)

I finally found a product that will remove those grey stains from my cast iron bandsaw table. Barkeepers friend in liquid form. Ran across an post the other day and they said to use Oxalic Acid, so I gooled it and found Bar Keepers Friend. Went to walmart and they had a new formula that comes in a cream instead of the powder. Tried it on a small spot and I think it did a fantastic job. I only used a small amount and it only sat for about 30 seconds before I started scrubbing. Some don't care for shinny tables but there are a few of us that do.......I took a couple photos but I didn't know you had to have a photo site when to attach pics...

Jack


----------

